

Ask HN: What's your definition for 'being hacker'? - Facens


======
tarquin
I think the Jargon File (<http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/index.html>) puts it
nicely.. there are several definitions, most having to do with technical
adeptness and a delight in solving problems and overcoming limits.

------
brudgers
A hacker is someone who isn't afraid to win the ball even though it requires
falling in the mud or stepping on a more technically skilled opponent's foot.

------
dragons
Someone who solves problems or produces work in unconventional ways, not
working via the usual channels.

------
PilotPirx
to succeed...

~~~
Facens
Do you think that anyone succeeding can be called 'hacker'?

~~~
PilotPirx
Nope, you're right to point that out. But a certain amount of success is an
important requirement.

You can still fail sometimes and try again and have success or find out that
something is just not possible.

So trying to put it in a single word was maybe a weak attempt. There are more
factors, like do something new (and hopefully have success with it), learn a
lot, hard work...

~~~
Facens
Seems like 'succeding' and 'innovation' are key components, according with the
other comment.

~~~
PilotPirx
Funny, after responding to your post I was watching that IBM video on youtube
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrhDaAmn5Uw&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrhDaAmn5Uw&feature=channel)
somebody had posted on HN in the meantime. And "to invent" was what I actually
wanted to add here, after I heard Bijan Davari in the video, saying "Our job
is to invent" (around 26:30)

------
Charuru
Someone who improves the world through innovation.

~~~
Facens
Interesting, this is similar to the Schumpeter's vision of an entrepreneur.

